# Square v Round Aprons



## TonyT2020 (Mar 19, 2020)

Fraternal greetings brothers!

I wanted to get some opinions on apron styles. I have seen very few PHA Brothers wear rounded aprons, like 2 or 3. What is the reasoning for this? The "typically used" Prince Hall image show him in a rounded apron.

I have a square MM apron and my CHAP apron is square as well. As a National Sojourner, the MM apron is rounded... so depending on where I travel, I'd have options.


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 19, 2020)

Probably the same reason many Insert State Here Grand Lodges don’t (even though paintings of Brother Washington show him in one); times changed, someone said “no,” then someone else said “we’ve always done it this way,” and *boom* round aprons are suddenly “different.”


----------



## TonyT2020 (Mar 19, 2020)

Brother JC,
I see that you are part of the UGLE, Internet Lodge. I see that my Grand Lodge is listed on the UGLE page. Do  you know if you all have members from the MWPHGL of Maryland as members of Lodge 9659?


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 19, 2020)

TonyT2020 said:


> Brother JC,
> I see that you are part of the UGLE, Internet Lodge. I see that my Grand Lodge is listed on the UGLE page. Do  you know if you all have members from the MWPHGL of Maryland as members of Lodge 9659?



I don’t know for certain, though most PHA jurisdictions seem to have a restriction against multiple memberships. You would need to find out if it is something MWPHGL of Maryland allows.


----------



## Glen Cook (Mar 19, 2020)

Brother JC said:


> I don’t know for certain, though most PHA jurisdictions seem to have a restriction against multiple memberships. You would need to find out if it is something MWPHGL of Maryland allows.


I understand MD PHA does not allow dual membership.


----------



## TonyT2020 (Mar 20, 2020)

Glen Cook said:


> I understand MD PHA does not allow dual membership.


Appreciate the feedback... that I what I just discovered as well... a pitty. I think that the more light and travel, the better the journey.


----------



## Glen Cook (Mar 20, 2020)

TonyT2020 said:


> Appreciate the feedback... that I what I just discovered as well... a pitty. I think that the more light and travel, the better the journey.


I understand their view.  Multiple lodge memberships take time, and in the US where there can be 24 meetings a year, that’s significant. Then add in the appendant orders....


----------



## Bloke (Mar 27, 2020)

Glen Cook said:


> I understand their view.  Multiple lodge memberships take time, and in the US where there can be 24 meetings a year, that’s significant. Then add in the appendant orders....


And yet.. we are dealing with Adult Males who should make their own decisions rather than see a GL try to regulate their members lives in this way.

If I was in a State that did not allow plural membership and moved away from my Mother Lodge I would think about resigning from my mother lodge and affiliate locally. That would be very sad for me..... Are there generally any provisions if the member has moved interstate or is it just a hard rule ?


----------



## Glen Cook (Mar 27, 2020)

Bloke said:


> And yet.. we are dealing with Adult Males who should make their own decisions rather than see a GL try to regulate their members lives in this way.
> 
> If I was in a State that did not allow plural membership and moved away from my Mother Lodge I would think about resigning from my mother lodge and affiliate locally. That would be very sad for me..... Are there generally any provisions if the member has moved interstate or is it just a hard rule ?


In my US jurisdictions, the WMs, Wardens, and PMs are GL.  My mother jurisdiction had this rule within the state. When we were tired of the rule, we changed the rule. In the US SGL system, the blame it on GL response  generally doesn’t work, as anyone can be a WM, often in four years, and the person complaining IS GL. I recognize that there are other systems of GL governance that are less democratic.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 27, 2020)

Glen Cook said:


> Multiple lodge memberships take time, and in the US where there can be 24 meetings a year, that’s significant.


True! One of the lodges I belong to meets EVERY Thursday so being an officer there is almost a full time job.


Glen Cook said:


> In my US jurisdictions, the WMs, Wardens, and PMs are GL.


Here in Kentucky the Master and all Past Masters are members of the GL.


----------

